
How to estimate minimum memory required for forward pass in a CNN? - rdabane
Assuming I&#x27;ve a MxN input image, I need to estimate minimum memory required for inference. I&#x27;m ok with any kind of reordering of computations.
======
rdabane
Basically I need to understand if there is dependency to store multiple
feature maps at any point in the forward pass?

